# Veteren Squad missions!



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay guys heres what Ill do, Ill post and then at the bottom Ill put some suggested reaction.

Veteren sergeant Vileantor entered his squads armoury where his squad was preparing for their first mission which is to infiltrate a Tau held planet and take out their leader. (Ethereal and battlesuit)
As he looked around the armoury he saw Angelos looking through the racks of weapons looking for a powerfist and, Cutha and Arthus talking while glancing at Zantus who was also looking fore somthing in the racks.

This is where you come in.
Zantus and Angelos are searching for weapons and Cutha and Arthus are talking about various things while Vileantor id fine-tuning his axe and eye.

EDIT: Sorry forgot the list.
2 Godwin bolters
1 pair of lightning claws
6 krak grenades
3 melta bombs
4 grenade launchers
1 flamer
6 bolt pistols and chain swords (compulsory)


----------



## ThatWhichBearsNoName (Dec 17, 2009)

Zantus grumbled a prayer for the machine spirits softly to himself as he hefted a ‘Godwin’ pattern boltgun off one of the armoury’s numerous arms racks, his cold metallic fingers running along its length as his bionic eye did the same... Checking it for even the slightest flaw in its mechanism. 

A little unnecessary yes, seeing as the Blood Swords techmarines kept an obsessive eye on the upkeep of the chapter’s armaments. But alas that was the problem, they were Blood Swords. A chapter of failures who had been exiled from their own... just like him. Trying to deal with that little niggling fact was something akin to pulling out his own teeth with his bare hands. The Ironfather quietly muttered a prayer underneath his breath, shaking his head all the while... 

The old and bitter marine didn’t take his bionic eye off the gun as Vileantor entered the room, simply following the sergeant with his flesh eye. “Greetings brother,” Zantus said, absolutely no warmth or brotherhood to be found within the words... Only disdain. “What glorious work can we do in the names of the divine duo today?” At least those words had faith and devotion behind them, even if the Ironfather wished he could put that into the words he spoke to Vileantor. Ever since Zantus had come under the command of Vileantor he had harboured resentment, resentment that he tried to crush and destroy but it always crept back when he so much as looked at the meatbag.

‘Emperor and Omnissah help me through this,’ the veteran thought for what must’ve been the millionth time. He was a battle brother now under a sergeant’s command, he had been in command of an entire clan company once upon a time but that time was over. Ironfather Zantus repeated that thought over and over in his mind as he proceeded to pick up and check a different pattern of bolter.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Vileantor finished with his axe and glanced up at Zantus, "We are to assassinate a Tau leader and sabotage any enemy positions or armour we can"
Although he would not let on, Vileantor knew exactly what Zantus thought of him and was saddened by it for he liked the old veteren and often asked his advice.
"Make your final preperations for we only have a short while before deployment"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Arthus turned to the gun racks, hefted a grenade launcher, inspecting the chambers individually before grabbing a pack of grenades, a melta bomb and a few krak grenades. He turned to Cutha while holstering his bolt pistol. 
"Great, intra-squad rivalry already" he remarked, noting the cold tone in Zantus' voice. 
"Emperor save us"
He finished preparing his weapons and clicked the last plates of his armour into place before grabbing his yellow helmet and making for the door.


----------



## ThatWhichBearsNoName (Dec 17, 2009)

Zantus nodded as Vileantor finished laying out their objective, already having to grudgingly come to terms with the fact that this mission would invariably include stealth (assassination and sabotage missions always did)... Zantus was old enough to acknowledge that the strategy had its uses and could win many battles without much effort applied, but that didn’t mean he had to like it. The only proper way to face ones opponent was head on, bolter and chainsword in hand, battle brothers charging alongside you, matching your opponent’s skills with your own and utterly destroying him... Not skulking away in shadows, using cowardly opportunism to take out your target.

Giving the bolt gun in his hands one last look over before deeming it appropriate for use Zantus began to grab as many magazines that would fit on his persons, almost immediately moving on to what else he would need... a belt of 6 grenades (3 frags and 3 kraks), a pair of meltabombs, a trusty old chainsword that he only just managed to strap above the small of his back, a backup bolt pistol along with 4 magazines for it, and that good old tool bag that had replaced Zantus’s servo-harness. ‘We should have at least one auspex,’ He thought bitterly as he discovered he couldn’t find one lying around... Knowing full well that not having such a tool was going to be detrimental to the mission.

“If only it were mere rivalry,” Zantus muttered as he moved passed the marine he believed was called Arthus, wishing he could find comfort in the simple and honest fact that the chapter might have all been exiles (that had no desire to rid themselves of their weak flesh, no less) but at least they still called to the emperor for protection. He came to halt close to Vileantor, awaiting the other brothers of his squad patiently, once more checking the bolt-gun in his hands to pass the time... Quietly longing to hear the specifics to the mission that were bound to come once the rest of the squad stood to attention.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Vileantor turned to Arthus "Leave the helmet brother, Helmet vox and auspex dont work on this planet so youll be almost blind with it"
Then he went over to Zantus "I have a servo-harness ready for you on our return brother"
Next he took both lightning claws and using his axe cut away the claws on one and passed it to Zantus "see if you can make this back into a power fist"
Before passing the remaining claw to Cutha.


----------



## ThatWhichBearsNoName (Dec 17, 2009)

((quick Q, where are we exactly? Are we within a space marine cruiser orbiting the Tau planet?))

“As you command, brother,” Zantus replied with a slight nod, letting the bolter hang by its strap as he held and inspected the maimed lightning claw in his hands. Despite the prospect of finally being able to don a servo harness again, something he had been wanting since the first day of being stuck with the Blood Swords, the Iron Father’s tone toward Vileantor didn’t change in the slightest... “I will need a bit of time to re route the batteries discharge to the actual fist instead of the claws so the powerfield projects properly. Machine spirit willing, it should take me just over two minutes.” Zantus explained, his armoured form leaning against the metal wall of the armoury as he pulled out a set of wire cutters and a screw driver.

The ancient marine chuckled dryly as his sergeant mentioned the fact that vox and auspex wouldn’t work planetside, wondering if the heretical technology of the xenos might be similarly affected, tinkering with the claw all the while... Small puffs of smoke and loud clangs coming from the claw ever few seconds. Zantus’s flesh eye looked over at Vileantor, still awaiting a more in-depth brief on the mission... wondering why they hadn’t been briefed in a data-sermon by their captain.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(We are aboard a battle barge in orbit yes, also the power fist is for Angelos, the mission will start when I get everyones first post for their equipment)
Vileantor picked up the discarded claws from the ground and strapped then to his belt when he slumped against the wall momenteraly as his old illness spiked pain through his entire body, that was the first attack in many years.
Standing he noticed that Zantus was staring at him.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Arthus strolled back to his locker area and carefully placed his helmet in it's casing. He didn't mind not having a special weapon, he knew he was deadly enough with whatever heavy weapon he happened to be carrying at the time, in this case, a grenade launcher.
"Thank you brother-sergeant, to be deaf and blind in a battlefield is a condition worse than death, and more than likely to cause it"
He unsheathed his deadly combat blade, stained with a faint tint of red, testament to its use and the skill of its owner, and began to play with it, awaiting the briefing.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

cutha stood still looking through the claws blade onto the dim silver floor, he then glances at a glimce of light coming of a chain sword. whislt pulling it of the rack hinges, he runs his witherd fingers down the teeth smilling as if he wanted it the cut him.
"many say a bolt pistol can make or break a man, cutha only believes it breaks them" he muters this to himself many times before walking out of the armoury doors with his helmet in his arms and his eyes blinded by the sudden intesity of artificial light. he turns on the ball of his right heel, then says in a gentle small voice "arthus pass us a krak could ya.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Vileantor walked to the door and pulled Cutha back in, "We are not leaving yet brother and leave the helmet " Then sat down gasping as pain flared through him again.
(We just need to here from techwitch and well start)


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

"yes sarge, just dont get worked up or this ship will need a new armoury" he mutterd underneath his breath making sure no-one but he heard, a smerk apeared. he placed his helmet on as if it was protest!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Vileantor snarled then stood and slammed Cutha against the wall causing everyone to jump."I gave you an order" he snarled


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

"Be careful Cutha, or I may just pass this grenade to you without a pin"
Arthus could see the team fraying already, and just prayed he wasn't in the line of fire when the shit hit the fan. He planned on staying slightly away from the group as much as possible. He preferred being alone. Just him, his weapon and the enemy, the perfect situation.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

( im already getting death threats :shok: )
cutha wonderd for a few momments then turns his head to arthus "do i still get a grenade" still speeking in a tone unofencive to all.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Vileantor hissed dangerously "Remove your helmet and hand the Claw to Zantus"


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

(just to say, i didnt remember to post it but i meant in my last post to say he had removed his helmet)
cutha obeyed the command not wishing for the first mission of the squad to end in disaster because of corruption within. taking off his helmet in a minor defeat. 
with his left hand he pulls the claw of his right with a grunt, lobs into air making it spin, catching the blades into his hand and passing it to zantus.

one thing puzzles cutha, " sarge what am i gonna use" he anouced to the room " im sure you dont want a brother to be under powered do you? "
looking for back up around the room from fellow veterans


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

"Grab the bolt pistol, chainsword and some grenades, you'l be fine. If you do insist on carrying something bigger, there's another grenade launcher. But you better be able to use it. Here, take this" Arthus said as he tossed Cutha a grenade, with the pin still lodged firmly in place.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

"hmmm" cutha wondered to himslef excepting the grenade with pleasure, taking up arthus challenge, cutha stands and slowly walks past arthus and picks up one of three grenade luachers picking up three round drums to go with it. rugged just like him, the weapon almost imprest him before he had even taken a shot with it." i think im gonna enjoy this" cutha states trying to stay in the freind zone within the squads tense atmosphere
(cutha already poses a bolt pistol and chainsword from earlier)


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: (If tech witch hasnt posted by tommorow ill give him basic weapons and take control of Angelos untill he gets back)
Vileantor acknoleged Cuthas attempt to forget what had happened and grabbed a chainsword from the rack.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

cutha looks through out the five veterans and wonders why Angelos hadnt chosen any weapons but didnt want to bring out loud so not to offend the group and Angelos. "sarge what we taking this time orks or necrons? ". listening to the increase of footsteps coming from the door and above, he could tell that the ship was closing in on its destination.

(are we in a ship in space, or skiming through the atmophere? )


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(In orbit)
"As I have said brother we are to assassinate Tau leaders on the planet below, however this is not our standerd assassination for the entire Blood swords chapter is dropping here, we will drop several klicks away from the rest of the chapter and attempt our mission while they take out the ork presence on the planet, yes brothers we are dropping into a war zone"
Vileantor walked over to Angelos and passed him a bolter and chainsword and pistol.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(Double post yey! well start now but untill techwitch turns up Ill control Angelos so without further adue...)
Vileantor fell heavily as the entire ship was rocked from side to side and sirens sounded around the ship.
Opening the door to the hanger he yelled "Everybody out, get to the fourth droppod on the right!"
Angelos stumbled across the room and said to Zantus "Is that power fist ready yet?"

_Attention, attention we are under fire from several Tau cruisers, all marines to transports._

OOC: Make your way to the droppod as fast as you can, there may be debris and shrapnel flying around the place and the entire ship is rocking so be careful.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

as cutha stumbled out of the armoury, the rocking seemed to intense. walking down the coridoor into the hanger bay cutha slams against the wall banging his head. sending the throbing into the back of his mind he clambers aboard the drop pod and buckles in for a bumpy ride down to the planet below.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Arthus gripped the nearest rack firmly before pushing off and launching himself through the armory door. Once in the hallway, he stumbled into the 4th drop pod and strapped in next to Cutha.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

"nice to have a buddy going down with me instead of being dotted around the whole thing" cutha states in a almost happy voice.
"what do you think we will see when we hit the deck arthus?" this time in his normal voice but hosting a faint hint of fear in his speech.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

"Stars" Arthus replied with a snigger.
"in reality, hopefully nothing but landscape. It would wreck our mission if we were spotted as soon as we landed, unfortunately, coming down in a drop pod never helps our concealment. Looks like we are going to have to make a runner as soon as we hit the deck, and try make our drop pod look like it was just a malfunction that caused it to eject and hit the ground, rather than an previously occupied vehicle."


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Vileantor reached the pod and was about to strap in when he looked back and saw Zantus and Angelos still in the armoury "Come on!!" he yelled when suddenly a large piece of debrie the size of a mans head pounded into his chest and flatened him against the pod just next to Arthus.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Arthus lashed his arm out and smashed the lock in button for Vileantor, which brought down the harness locking him into place. "Come on Marines, MOVE IT" he yelled back at the other two still standing in the armoury.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

"you do know this pod leaves in 3 minutes, they need to make a move on or we are doing a three man mission" remarked cutha." yo sarge you want me and arthus to go get them?" cutha thinking the anwser would be yes, morelike hoping.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Vileantor gasped for breath and managed to breathe "yes and hurry"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Arthus jumped out of his seat, sprinted back into the armoury, grabbed the two marines by the arms and dragged them into the drop pod. He slammed both of them into their seats while screaming "WHAT THE F*** IS YOUR MAJOR MALFUNCTION" into their faces.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

cutha still trying to unbuckle the lock on the seat see's that he is not needed as it has already been done. sitting in his seat cutha interupts arthus with two powerful/simple words " shut up" he continues to say "you'l give me a migrain if carry on, just sit down and breath we only got a minute left" this time cutha didnt have his souving voice, it has changed it a deep understated voice


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

The Droppods doors closed just as Arthus got back inside.
5...4...3...2... Vileantor braced himself...1..Fireing!
The usual shaking and jerking in a Drop pod decent started and Vileantor was smashed back into his harness.
_20 seconds to impact.....10 seconds....5 seconds...4...3...2...1_
The pods jets fired, slowing it so it landed safely if not a bit roughly.
"Every body out!" Vileantor yelled as Ork and Tau A-A fire filled the skys taking down some few Pods but many more made it and the Blood swords chapter emerged from their transports weapons singing, creating the perfect distraction for the lone squad.
"Silencers on" he whispered as they came upon the first Tau positions.
"We take out these as quickley as possible and proceed to our primary objective"

Angelos staggered out of the Pod and drew his pistol fiting the sound suppreser as he did.

EDIT: Pick your targets...
12 Tau fire warriors, 1 manta and 1 hammerhead.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

(are they inside a fortication like a pill box? )
cutha slams his right hand against the button releasing the harness. " take a look before you go rushing off, my old chapter was the best in ambushing, just trust me". cutha then begins his decent down the ramp and behind a big mound of dirt " guys scouting party north east" saying a hushed voice so not to be reveild


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: No they are in amake shift camp of sandbags camo netting, pretty much like an abandoned Guard camp


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

*Angelos voxes back* "Just say the word and we will slay them in the name of Emperor and the..." *He cuts off, remebering how hes been "exiled" from his former chapter for losing his psychic potential, he regains his senses* ... and the glory of his name"

(sorry guys, had a family emergency i was dealing with, Im in the thread now)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Arthus got out of the drop pod while fitting his silencer to his bolt pistol. 
"Hammerhead's mine"
Pulling up his bolt pistol in one hand and his grenade launcher in the other, he opened fire. Double tapping the two nearest fire warriors, he sent his explosive shells into them, each one penetrating the warriors flimsy armour and promptly blowing them apart in a shower of gore. In one fluid motion he spun and put a single shell into the head of the hammerhead commander as he came out of the top hatch. Dropping his pistol, he gripped his grenade launcher properly before launching 4 shells in quick succession. Of course, he was aiming at the hammerhead. The first 2 shells exploded as they hit the engine intakes, the shrapnel shredding its engines. The third exploded as it hit the turret, damaging the railguns targeting system and some of its wiring. The final grenade hit the burstcannon's mount, knocking it out of action. All that was left was the crew and the drones. Arthus broke into a sprint as the pulse carbine fire began to slew round and onto him. He felt the first few shots strike his plates without effect, but as the fire increased he began to slow under the impacts. Diving to one side, he took cover quickly in a trench, slamming his fist into the surprised firewarrior's face, cracking his helmet as his head erupted in a shower of gore. The quick respite from the drone's fire was all Arthus needed. He was up and out of the trench in a flash, krak grenade in one hand. He made it to the front of the immobile hammerhead, vaulted up onto the front before leaping up to the top hatch. He promptly ripped it open, threw his krak grenade in and slammed it shut again until he heard a muffled *krump*. He hoped his team mates had taken the cue and looked to see how they were doing, dealing with the rest of the firewarrior team.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Angelos had grabbed one of the accursed machine disks and was using it to brain the tau leader as the rest of his squad was also fighting, he wasnt his usual silent withdrawn self in combat, uttering litanys and curses at the foul xenos.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Vileantor drew his axe and chainsword then charged at the Tau manta leaping onto it carving open the hatch and quickley killed the crew.
"Cutha, look out for reinfocements!"


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

"you got it sarge", cutha turned and poised himself ontop of a mound looking out he could see the orks fighting the rest of the chapter, it was an amazing sight, with green and red clashing to gether with yellows flashing over the engagement. " sarge, two squads of fire warriors towards the north, theve got a piranha with them sir. question sarge, what direction are we headed?" cutha posted the question wondering if we had to take this speed machine, knowing it would be trouble if the mission led that way.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Vileantor turned to Cutha and said "East for about six miles then north east two more..."
He was interupted by a carbine shot dinged off his helmet knocking him down off the Manta, then he saw the mound Cutha was standing on explode from what looked like plasma.
"Battle suits, fall back!"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: Uh, captain, a manta is giant drop ship, i think you mean maybe a devilfish or skyray...

Arthus turned to see a group of battlesuits jumping into their position. A plasma round flew past his head as he vaulted down behind the hammerhead. He sprinted back to his bolt pistol, shots from a burst cannon chasing his ankle. He dove for his pistol, and in one motion picked it up, rolled, came up onto one knee and planted two shots into a battlesuits head, which fizzled and cracked as wiring and sensors came apart. He followed this with 3 shots into the body of the suit. 1 shot deflected down into the ground, de-stabilising the suit while the final 2 slammed into the chest plate, shattering armour and peppering the pilot with shrapnel. Whether he was dead or not, Arthus didn't know, but the suit was out of action for now, which is all that matters. His mag empty, Arthus turned and ran, loosing off his final 2 grenade rounds at the other suits, hoping they hit something vital.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

cutha screemed as his leg tissue tore into peices, drawing the might of somewhat the emporer he drew his grenade luancher, firing grenade after grenade at the battlesuits chest hoping it would take it out. with the clash of metal and ground he could tell the the feind had fell. sadly his eyes are slightly damaged but, thats probably just dirt!


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Angelos heard the scream and looked up, he picked up the bloody and broken drone and flung it at the head of one of the suits, it locked on to him and doused him in flames with its flamer, but he seemed unaffected by it, perhaps some of what was left of his latent psychic ability or the intervention of the emperor none would know as he ran straight at it and climbed it as he punched it sollidly with his power fist punching into the cockpit and crushing the pilots head as it exploded around him (hope thats not too godly done)


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: oops I thought the Manta was a troop transport what is the actual thing called?

Vileantor looked over at Cutha and saw that the Marine was missing a portion of his leg and that several deep cuts covered his face blinding him temporarily.
However Vileantor saw that a battlesuit commander was stalking towards Cutha as he crawled away, Vileantor charged at the suit screaming at the top of his voice to keep its attention on him and not Cutha, he swung his Chainsword over the suits head then grabbed its missle pod arm spun and fired it at the Commanders bodyguard who had been sneaking up on him, then ripping it off and using his axe, split the things head in two causing it to collapse.
He wrenched open the cockpit and drew his pistol then put it to the head of the pilot head when it croaked "There are things happening here that are greater than any of this"before Vileantor shot it in the head.
Seeing that there were no more Battlesuits in the immediatre area he ordered his squad to move east then turned to Cutha "Can you walk unaided?"

EDIT: Basicly asess any wounds youve picked up and your ammo then move east, Angelos will have been slightly burned but not much.


----------

